# Fog Light Grille



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

One of our Fog Ligth Grilles popped out and is lost to the ages now (drivers side if in LHD car, which Im not!). Any chance someone has some spare or know where I could get another?


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Fog Light Grille (mattsimis)*

Here in the States, Shokan.com is a great source for parts. It is mainly a wrecking yard that picks up a lot of Audi's. and parts them out. I once found a wooden shift know for my 02 allroad (tip) for $30.00. (these retail for over $240.00 u.s.) They are located on the east coast. Maybe there is some place like this closer to you. Good luck


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Fog Light Grille (mattsimis)*

might be cheaper to get one from Germany, honestly. might be easier too, as the allroad is a lot more common there than here. unfortunately i don't know of any parts websites there.
i don't mean to insult you, but have you contacted your local dealership parts department? they might sell that plastic piece alone, and while it probably won't be the cheapest place to get it, it certainly would be the easiest (don't know if you're a pay-for-convenience guy or not).
I would at least call your parts dept and ask how much that piece retails for (if they can get it), so you know what kind of ballpark you're looking at as far as cost.


----------

